# Hunting Lease wanted in Brazoria County



## 8pointsrbetter

Am looking for a deer lease located in Brazoria County. I currently hunt in West Texas and am looking at hunting closer to home.


----------



## big john o

you and me both brother. good luck with that..


----------



## 8pointsrbetter

I am open to going to Matagorda as well if that helps any.


----------



## blueproline

my grandfather is the overseer of the Damon Hunting Club,it a very large lease 10,000+ acres, and it offers year round access. i know we recently had a few members not renew for the upcoming season, but im not sure if they have been replaced already and there is usually a decent waiting list. if you like i can pm you some information. lmk


----------



## 8pointsrbetter

That would be great, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you very much,
Perry


----------



## AvianQuest

blueproline said:


> my grandfather is the overseer of the Damon Hunting Club


I assume that's Jack? Don't think Bimbo is old enough?

The waiting lists for both parts of the Damon Hunting Club have been running something like 10 years.


----------



## 8pointsrbetter

If I could get on the list I suppose that would be a starting point. Do you currently hunt in the club? I am just curious is all.


----------



## AvianQuest

8pointsrbetter said:


> Do you currently hunt in the club? I am just curious is all.


No, I run a bird hunting club that's next door and is part of the same ranch. The San Bernard River splits the deer property into two clubs since the entrances are so far apart. The south property entrance is near Dancigar and I've been all over that one doing GPS mapping. I'm also over the Wildlife Management Association that covers all the properties but I'm not involved in any of the management of the deer end of it as they have a good team handling that.

The deer hunting clubs are in TPWD management plans and it has greatly improved the quality of hunting and has paid off with much larger racks. Part of the plan was to reduce an overcrowding issue that had existed and that's being accomplished through attrition.


----------



## 8pointsrbetter

I appreciate all the information, hopefully I may be able to luck out and have a shot at getting on the place in a few years. That drive out past Juction is starting to wear out its welcome if you know what I mean.
:clover:


----------



## blueproline

AvianQuest said:


> I assume that's Jack? Don't think Bimbo is old enough?
> 
> The waiting lists for both parts of the Damon Hunting Club have been running something like 10 years.


 avian, yes jack is my grandfather. Bimbo(James) is my uncle, Ricky is my father. Bimbo is basically running the show and has been for the last few years as my grandfather is declining in health. he (jack)has been the overseer for something like 38 years. The place has really made a turn around in the last ten years or so hasnt it. which lease is yours that butts up to us? theres a few.


----------



## blueproline

to put things into perspective....most years we have zero turnover. on a bad year we might lose one or two. so the wait can be quite extensive, but if your not on the list you will NEVER get a call. that much i can promise.


----------



## AvianQuest

blueproline said:


> which lease is yours that butts up to us? theres a few.


----------



## chapman53559

AvianQuest said:


>


Is that all for birds? I have never seen many deer on that chunk of land. Plenty of pigs in James' maise fields though.


----------



## blueproline

thats a solid chunk of property...years ago, when i was a kid, we used to hunt geese back behind the quarry.


----------



## AvianQuest

chapman53559 said:


> Is that all for birds?


Yes, dove, quail, snipe, ducks, geese, sandhill crane, +hogs with bow or shotgun.


----------



## Rusty S

You selling snipe hunts? rs


----------



## TheAnt

*...me too?*

I grew up knowing that DHC exists and some folks who have been members but have no idea of the cost. I am a trophy hunter's dream... a meat hunter who doesn't mind shooting a doe or a cull buck.

I used to hunt on local private land but that has all shut down over the years as real estate has changed and friends have passed on.



blueproline said:


> my grandfather is the overseer of the Damon Hunting Club,it a very large lease 10,000+ acres, and it offers year round access. i know we recently had a few members not renew for the upcoming season, but im not sure if they have been replaced already and there is usually a decent waiting list. if you like i can pm you some information. lmk


----------



## blueproline

i went and looked at the waiting list and it currently stands at 63 individuals and we went up to 1000 dollars a spot last year for property tax issues...those of you hoping to get on, sorry...we might give you a call in 10 years or so...maybe. i didnt know the list was that long, its been a while since ive looked at it until yesterday or i wouldnt have posted.


----------



## AvianQuest

Rusty S said:


> You selling snipe hunts? rs


No day hunts. Members and their guests only.

http://heritagehunting.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=44


----------



## AvianQuest

blueproline said:


> avian, yes jack is my grandfather. Bimbo(James) is my uncle, Ricky is my father. Bimbo is basically running the show and has been for the last few years as my grandfather is declining in health. he (jack)has been the overseer for something like 38 years. The place has really made a turn around in the last ten years or so hasnt it. which lease is yours that butts up to us? theres a few.


Condolences on your grandfather's passing...

http://www.meaningfulfunerals.net/f...d=10661&s_id=6F896411833B971F3F82B9EF3DB7627D

The service was well done and having the hunting club members show up in camo shirts was a nice touch.


----------



## Scott3609

*New to the area*

Hello, How do you get on the waiting list for the hunting club? I have transferred to the area and am buying a house in West Columbia. Would love to find a place to hunt. Thanks :texasflag


----------

